# calling all Honda HS1132 owners



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

*How many of you have trouble with the auger height adjustment peddle.* I have to put my peddle to the highest position then put the shoes to just above the ground, then put the scrapper bar where is just misses the ground. the tracks are level with the ground. I can NOT use anything but the highest position, or it's more like a plow then a snowblower.
I have spoken with 2 dealers plus Honda national support. they have never heard of a problem with this machine. It's either the auger housing assembly is built too low to the ground, not allowing the machine to tip that far forward. Or the wheels that drive the track are too small in diameter, they need to be larger to raise the machine, which will allow the machine to tilt forward.

what is the general opinion of the owner on this forum.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

If I get a chance to use the one that my church owns this winter, I'll see if I notice the same thing.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

RoyP
I know nothing about your height adjust pedal issue.
I dont want to hijack this thread, but...
Did you talk about the photos in your library showing the impeller and chute lining work in some thread that I missed?
Not stalking, really. just stumbled onto them.
your album


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

I have one i guess ill watch for that issue this year. Mine is a 2005, what year is yours?


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

11-32 here….no issues at all. Something is not setup correctly for sure. As you note... you should be able to use the auger heights in all positions. Take it to the dealer.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Mine seems to set the scraper level on the ground in the middle position, but if I put it in the "low" position I actually have to raise the machine up to get it to lock in and it leaves the tracks with the front aimed in the air and skids dragging hard. Only thing I could imagine it was for was going over crests or getting to the top of big banks to dig in...?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

We have two different responses......one is fine, the other is having the same problem as I have. Why is that....My 1132TAS was purchased new in 2003...

Shredsled: What year was yours built.
sr71: what year was yours built.

I'm betting that Honda knows they screwed up and changed the front of the machine later in years...


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Ryan said:


> If I get a chance to use the one that my church owns this winter, I'll see if I notice the same thing.


Ryan: Have you had the opportunity to run your snowblower yet this year.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

lclement said:


> I have one i guess ill watch for that issue this year. Mine is a 2005, what year is yours?


Mine purchased by previous owner in 2003


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

mine is 12-13 years old… so 2001 - 2002


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Mine was estimated to have been manufactured in 2001 I think


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

can we compare serial numbers, Mine is SZBF 1013265

and it has a problem with the 3 stage auger heights.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Mine is 1011684.

I'm not sure I would say mine is having a problem at this point. Just the middle positiin is ideal for flat smooth, high position is for transport or rough terrain, and low position like I said above is seldom used but seems to be for climbing piles and digging in on top or crests.... Does this not sound logical/ideal?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Shredsled: it appears that we have two different front ends. The only position I can use is high...middle with the shoes and scraper bar all the way up will dig into the asphalt or concrete,,,,thus wearing down the actual front end housing...in the lower position it's more like a plow then a snowblower.....can't use it in the lower position. the tracks are off the ground in the front.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

RoyP said:


> Shredsled: it appears that we have two different front ends. The only position I can use is high...middle with the shoes and scraper bar all the way up will dig into the asphalt or concrete,,,,thus wearing down the actual front end housing...in the lower position it's more like a plow then a snowblower.....can't use it in the lower position. the tracks are off the ground in the front.


Post up pictures. I wasn't aware there were different front ends.

If your housing itself is wearing down it seems your skids are worn out or not down far enough...?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

RoyP said:


> Ryan: Have you had the opportunity to run your snowblower yet this year.


Nope. Turns out that during this recent snowstorm when the person who was covering the building this blower is at went to start it, it began sputtering and backfiring big time. He shut it down quickly and a few days later they took it via trailer to a small engine repair facility. They are backed up for 3 weeks so we won't see it again until then.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Nope. Turns out that during this recent snowstorm when the person who was covering the building this blower is at went to start it, it began sputtering and backfiring big time. He shut it down quickly and a few days later they took it via trailer to a small engine repair facility. They are backed up for 3 weeks so we won't see it again until then.


Hope your not in Western NY


----------



## Bucque (Nov 27, 2016)

*Canadian edition Honda 11/32 Height adjustment*

Hi Gang, I had a problem with the gas-piston that controls/sets the height adjustment. Went to the Honda Stealer (dealer) and was told these pistons wear out and the replacement would be $189.00,..YIKES!!! It seems the valve that controls the gas in the piston either wears out, or dries up, or sticks....

I took the piston off the machine, turned it upside down in the vice, activated the piston gas rod release a bunch of times while squirting WD40 into it, hoping it would dribble down the shaft and lubricate the dang valve.

It worked ! piston and valve now operating normally. You'd think the dealer-repair service might know this, eh ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Bucque said:


> Hi Gang, I had a problem with the gas-piston that controls/sets the height adjustment. Went to the Honda Stealer (dealer) and was told these pistons wear out and the replacement would be $189.00,..YIKES!!! It seems the valve that controls the gas in the piston either wears out, or dries up, or sticks....
> 
> I took the piston off the machine, turned it upside down in the vice, activated the piston gas rod release a bunch of times while squirting WD40 into it, hoping it would dribble down the shaft and lubricate the dang valve.
> 
> It worked ! piston and valve now operating normally. You'd think the dealer-repair service might know this, eh ?



good ol american ingenuity. that would make a pretty good thread. things members have Mcivered to keep their blowers going.

Dealer has to go by the book or so they say. We don't.


----------

